# Prairie Dogs, Leopard - Eagle for a contest



## myfotoguy (Jul 7, 2010)

A local contest will allow me to enter one photo for each category. All of these are in the same "category". Do any of them strike you as you view them? Which is your favorite? 

Thanks for any input. I may be able to go back for more.

*EDIT TO ADD: UPDATE - Post#19 below. These images didn't "get in" but two different ones did.*

Eagle







Prairie Dogs
1





2





3





4





Leopard


----------



## dak1b (Jul 7, 2010)

#1 a bit soft

winner winner winner on the leopard photo. :thumbup:


----------



## freeze3kgt (Jul 8, 2010)

I like the leopard one the most also


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 8, 2010)

All decent.  I think the #2 prarie dog photo would do best in a contest though.  Cute subject interaction is sure to sway the judges.  :thumbup:


----------



## myfotoguy (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks, I REALLY appreciate your responses! 
So far it's kind of going how I thought - a split between the Leopard and #2.

If anyone has any title suggestions, feel free to shout them out.

For #2 I have thought a little bit, maybe too cheezy though...
- Tender Affection
- The comfort of family
- Friends
- A Kind Gesture

Still thinking...


----------



## pbelarge (Jul 8, 2010)

#2 - I got your back  - or - do you see what I see

I like #2 the most in regards to the prarie dogs.

I like the leopard, even though his eyes are focused on something other than the camera.

Is the leopard a cropped shot?


----------



## NaMcO (Jul 8, 2010)

Leopard looks incredible but somewhat... i dunno, doesn't look perfect... Prairie Dogs #2 would get my noob vote as well. Rare nature moment captured is always a winner


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 8, 2010)

myfotoguy said:


> Thanks, I REALLY appreciate your responses!
> So far it's kind of going how I thought - a split between the Leopard and #2.
> 
> If anyone has any title suggestions, feel free to shout them out.
> ...


 

How about "wow, your hair smells really nice"


----------



## myfotoguy (Jul 8, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> #2 - I got your back - or - do you see what I see
> 
> I like #2 the most in regards to the prarie dogs.
> 
> ...


 
Good suggestions.

Yes, the leopard is cropped.Where he was and with the crowds I wasn't able to get the whole body, so without the crop it looked odd.

Thanks everyone for taking part and giving your input! This is fun! 

Arkanjel Imaging: "wow, your hair smells really nice" that's funny! I like it!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jul 8, 2010)

#2 prarie dogs. aww!!!

then leopard...very nice shots!


----------



## OrionsByte (Jul 8, 2010)

Title for prairie dogs #2:

"Prairie Dog Pup Leaves for College"


----------



## Markw (Jul 8, 2010)

I love the leopard and dogs #2.  Great series.  70-200 2.8 I suppose?

Mark


----------



## myfotoguy (Jul 8, 2010)

Markw said:


> I love the leopard and dogs #2.  Great series.  70-200 2.8 I suppose?
> Mark



Thanks. Yep, the 70-200, my favorite lens!


----------



## randallone (Jul 8, 2010)

#2 " I knew he would make it"
Randall


----------



## Markw (Jul 8, 2010)

I bet it is your favorite lens.  It would be mine too, if only I could justify the purchase to my bank account.  haha

Mark


----------



## BPetrafassi (Jul 18, 2010)

These were amazing, I really loved the leopard. I would love to get a shot like that.
I say, very amazing job.

My other favorite is #2, I think it looks like a husband and wife. They're so cute.


----------



## myfotoguy (Jul 19, 2010)

BPetrafassi said:


> These were amazing, I really loved the leopard. I would love to get a shot like that.
> I say, very amazing job.
> 
> My other favorite is #2, I think it looks like a husband and wife. They're so cute.


 
Thanks! I feel the same between those two. The Leopard is pretty sharp, and the color is great, but I went with #2, a bit more unique (I think). 

The frist round the judges from a camera shop and the zoo pick the images. Then the finals is on Facebook for open voting from the public. I felt like the Dogs had the best chance for both rounds. It's killing me I couldn't enter them both!! So basically the public chooses the winner (for each category), the Grand Prize though will be chosen by the camera store.

Thanks again, I'm having fun with this. If I get to the finals, I'll let you all know.

Thanks!


----------



## myfotoguy (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your input! 

The ones I shared earlier didn't make it to the finals, but two of my other photos made it, each in their own category. If you have Facebook, and want to click "Like" to vote for my images the link is below each image.






http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...2353&id=136257148787&fbid=427701378787&ref=mf






http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...2474&id=136257148787&fbid=427703133787&ref=mf


----------



## hazeleyes1992 (Aug 23, 2010)

I like all of them. It will be hard for me to make a decision on that one. lol. I guess id have to say either the eagle or the leopard.


----------



## Mauravdl (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm another leopard or the #2 prairie dog voter.

For a title for the prairie dog - Prairie Companions perhaps? Sort of a play on the Prairie Home Companion show title.

- Maura


----------



## myfotoguy (Aug 24, 2010)

hazeleyes1992 said:


> I like all of them. It will be hard for me to make a decision on that one. lol. I guess id have to say either the eagle or the leopard.


 
Thanks very much. They didn't make it in to the finals though (see update on post 19 as a couple different ones did).


----------



## myfotoguy (Aug 24, 2010)

Mauravdl said:


> I'm another leopard or the #2 prairie dog voter.
> 
> For a title for the prairie dog - Prairie Companions perhaps? Sort of a play on the Prairie Home Companion show title.
> 
> - Maura


 
Clever title! Fits for Minnesota too! Unfotunately the contest has moved on to the finals and I did choose the prairire dogs to submit, but they didn't choose them for the finals. A couple others made it though, which has me exctited! (See post 19).

Thanks!


----------

